# [SOLVED] 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, 

I have a problem with my Rear Drum Brakes. When it rains they lock up by lightly tapping brake pedal. They also lock up when its not raining, but not as bad. I can lightly tap the brakes and they lock up on me. 

I am wondering how can I adjust them?

JeKyL


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

Might not be adjustment... have you checked the shoes to see if the linings are gone down to metal anywhere? That could cause grabbing. Not sure about Fords but my last Chevy truck rear brakes could not be adjusted w/o removing the drums. If you have adjustment ports they should be at 6 o'clock on the inside of the brake housing under the axle.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

98 should be rear disc brakes which don't have adjustments, is it 2 wheel drive or 4 wheel?
It should also have anti-lock is the amber warning light on?


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

Thanks for the reply guys!



> is it 2 wheel drive or 4 wheel?


It is 2 Wheel Drive.



> It should also have anti-lock is the amber warning light on?


Not that I know of. I have not seen a warning light at all.


And Raylo, no I have not checked the shoes. I have not had time to take them apart yet. 

Thanks in advance,
JeKyL


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

That alone can be a challenge, especially if there is no external adjustment port through which to back off the shoes. The drums usually need a good bit of persuading to get them to come off. I have only worked on drums once in the last 20 years and then just to inspect my shoes. Had to use a BFH to bang the drums off. Perhaps some of the pros here might have some good tips to make this easier?. 



JeKyL said:


> Thanks for the reply guys!
> 
> And Raylo, no I have not checked the shoes. I have not had time to take them apart yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

I Appreciate it though Raylo.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

Are you sure it's drum brakes and not Disc?
There is a slot in the backing plate on drum brakes to allow you to back them off to remove the drums, it may or may not have a knock out(like an electrical box) to gain access if there is not one in the backing plate there may be one in the face of the drum.


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

I could be wrong, i'll double check them later to make sure what they are.

Thanks Wrench,

JeKyL


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

Hey Wrench.... On the S-10 pickup I traded last year the backing plates had outlines of the adjustment ports but it didn't look to me that the scoring was deep enough to knock out. Perhaps I should have tried? Do they pop out as easily as an elect box plug? I need to get under my new Tacoma and see what the deal is. It was tough getting those S-10 drums off, especially the first time! Would have been easy if I could get at the adjusters....



wrench97 said:


> Are you sure it's drum brakes and not Disc?
> There is a slot in the backing plate on drum brakes to allow you to back them off to remove the drums, it may or may not have a knock out(like an electrical box) to gain access if there is not one in the backing plate there may be one in the face of the drum.


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

They sure are Drum Brakes. The front wheels have disc brakes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*



Raylo said:


> Hey Wrench.... On the S-10 pickup I traded last year the backing plates had outlines of the adjustment ports but it didn't look to me that the scoring was deep enough to knock out. Perhaps I should have tried? Do they pop out as easily as an elect box plug? I need to get under my new Tacoma and see what the deal is. It was tough getting those S-10 drums off, especially the first time! Would have been easy if I could get at the adjusters....



They are a little tougher just use a cold chisel and knock them through.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*



JeKyL said:


> They sure are Drum Brakes. The front wheels have disc brakes.



One of a few I think most were disc by then, pop the drums off and see what you have, don't forget to check that the parking brake cables are free and releasing fully.


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

ahhhh...Thanks alot Wrench!!

Have a good weekend. 

JeKyL


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

I have a 90 Chevy with no knockouts and here is what I did to get it working.

The reason that the drum comes off with difficulty is due to a ridge that is left at the inner edge after the brake shoes wear down the drum surface.
Getting the drum off can be a challenge but can usually be done.

Once it is off the ridge will need to be cleaned off of there by one of 3 ways.
1. Take to a auto parts or mechanical shop that has a machine to resurface the drums.
Expect to pay around 15 - 20 dollars each for that.
2. Buy new drums. The prices have come down to an amazingly low price but the prices vary and you must call.
3. If the actual surface that the brake shoes contact is smooth and not warped (no peddle pulsation when applying brakes) you can yourself remove the ridge with a small grinder. Be certain to only remove the ridge and not gouge the actual braking surface.
Afterwards you can use some very course sand paper to polish up the braking surface.
PLEASE NOTE I dont recommend this procedure if you are not sure what you are doing.

After the ridge is gone the brakes can be adjusted with some trial and labor.
With the drum on spin the drum and it will probably spin freely.
Remove the drum and adjust the star wheel to expand the shoes a bit.
Replace the drum and rotate. You may here some scraping inside the drum if not increase the adjustment and repeat.
Eventually by doing this you will notice that the drum is getting a little more difficult to rotate as it will drag and not scrape.
This is what you are wanting to achieve.
At this point make a much smaller adjustment
When finished It should be moderatly difficult to rotate but not hard to turn.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

Yeah, that's how I used to adjust my S-10. Too much trial and error, though. Much easier to get a good adj when you have the cutouts. I am hoping my Tacoma has 'em.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

Can't help the OP but I just got under my 2009 Tacoma during oil change and it does indeed have adjust ports with rubber plugs, just like my old Mustang and TransAm back many moons ago. The ports are on the top of the backing plate above the axle (12:00) instead of at the bottom but at least they are there.


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

Thanks for all use guys' help. 

The boots on the rear drums were long in front and short in back. They were put on wrong. After changing it to short boot in front and long boot in back they are no longer locking up. 

Thanks again all!

JeKyL


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That will do it, good to hear you figured it out.


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you for your quick replies. I never get a reply back that fast from any other forum. 

That is why this is the only forum I deal with. 

Thanks again ,

JeKyL


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 1998 Ford F150 Adjusting the rear drums*

Glad it is solved but I'm not sure what you mean by "boots" in this context??



JeKyL said:


> Thanks for all use guys' help.
> 
> The boots on the rear drums were long in front and short in back. They were put on wrong. After changing it to short boot in front and long boot in back they are no longer locking up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Brakes shoes, the primary and secondary shoes were switched


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks. wut im referring to is the front and back pads/boots for the rear drum brakes.

JeKyL


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

That makes sense... but I have to admit I've never heard 'em called boots before! I remember the last time I did drum brakes (prob 20 years ago) I would leave one side assembled to use as a visual reference to reassemble the side I was working on. I'll probably have to do that if/when my Tacoma rear drums wear out in 10 years or so.


----------

